# Hot Head Contractor Poll



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

:furious:How many of you Contractors (general & other) consider yourself to be "hot heads" (Mike Finley, I'm looking in your direction:w00t-- are you able to tame the beast or does it get the best of you? 

I take abuse for only so long before I go postal. I still haven't learned how to tame the beast--but I'm working on it.:furious:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm certainly no hot head. Everybody else is. :shifty:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Not me. I'm pretty easy going. I do get upset by people who are not on-time.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Reformed hot head. Life is just too short...:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to be...........

Didn't change anything......

Just made me look like an a$$hole......

But I'm okay now......:shutup:


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I really try to keep that hothead inside most days. Im working with a very green laborer right now and some days I literally have to bite my tongue.
I find it easier to just laugh hysterically at him when he's doing something stupid. That way he knows he's doing something wrong without me having to sound like a douche..which i do 90% o the time anyway.. :thumbsup:
So thats my advice, laugh it off:laughing:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Most people say Im very relaxed... Once every few years it seems I explode. It's only when dealing with a real ******* though, and I've never had a blow out argument with a homeowner.


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

I am layed back, almost to much. The lumber yard is the only thing that gets my bloodpressure up


----------



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

Working on becoming a hot head. I find they can be effective. :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd probably say I'm somewhere in the middle. I'm easy going unless someone or something is interferring with me producing a top notch job.

Then it's "take no prisoners". I'll do whatever I need to do to accomplish my work.

eg. I just did a small backsplash where the HO was supplying the materials. They tell me they can't get the grout on time. I asked if the supplier had it in his hand. They said yes. I told them " I don't care, put it in a taxi and get it to me " . They had the supplier bring it to the house.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:furious: Dammit, the title said this was a poll...

Really? 

I can't believe this crap









I'm outta here


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

one of these in the morning should do it:whistling


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> Reformed hot head. Life is just too short...:thumbsup:


Ditto


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> one of these in the morning should do it:whistling


Only one? I take 3 of them with breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Repeat where necessary

I just laughed my ass off when i saw that. great pic


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, but not any more. I have enough stress in my life- I don't need to add to that any more than I have to.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Only with my family and loved ones.

Everyone else, I'm as cool as can be....


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

angus242 said:


> :furious: Dammit, the title said this was a poll...
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


:laughing: Did I use the wrong term?

Let me revise:

1. are you a hot head?
2. why?
3. how often?
4. how does that make you feel?

There, now it's officially a poll.:laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> 1. are you a hot head? *Yes*
> 2. why? *My family caused me to be one*
> 3. how often? *Whenever I am around my family*
> 4. how does that make you feel? *Excellent, for me. Not so good for them.*
> ...


Done.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I keep it cool most of the time, but there are times when the planets align wrong and the pressure cooker blows.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

On certain things there is almost no fuse, on others It can be a bit longer. But I'm usually a behind closed doors/in the truck exploder. I try to remain cool and collected on the exterior, but I know sometimes it's better for me to wait before I make a comment or call.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

bhock said:


> Does throwing a hammer at a co-worker that just dropped his end of a 20 foot 6x6 to answer his cell phone, count as being hot-headed?



Did you throw to kill?

or injure?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> I can't say that I am outwardly a hot head or that I get to the point where I lose my temper, but if I ever get to a point where I've had enough, I start acting irrationally and I start making snap decisions that leave everyone else wondering what's wrong.
> 
> A while back I was helping a relative move out of his house. And one thing that's typical of people who don't normally work with their hands is that they invite all of their friends and make a party out of it...the same way that people attempt to have those "let's paint my house" parties where mostly everyone is standing around laughing and joking while one guy does all of the work, then he eventually gets frustrated and leaves... yeah.. I'm that guy.:laughing:
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! I was helping my cousin move, and it was a similar affair ... lots of people doing nothing, he had his kids for that weekend (his only weekend to move, and his btch ex wife wouldn't switch weekends just to screw with him) ... I was the only one working. He was supposed to be packed, but wasn't, and wasn't hustling up either. It was frustrating until I started drinking ALL the beer, and took control over it like it was my jobsite - barking orders, hustling people up, making things get on the truck! "move your a$$! Grab THAT next, get out of my way, HYAH MULE!!!"

He later thanked me, and told me if I wasn't there, he'd have been fked - and handed me a $100 bill


----------

